# Class Action Suit Against Ford



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Is any body jumping on the Ford suit against the 6.0 PS ? We have stopped buying any PS ambulances do to critical failures of these units and the problems with the new engine also and gone backto a gas hawg ! Dawg! Yes the trucks are cheaper but it will sure impact the tax payer in the long haul if we have to keep these for very many yrs they wear out faster and use more fuel sooner oil changes with a 13900# curb weight they are going to kill us in fuel at 6.5 mpg verses the PS at 12.5 what is What is Ford going to do Iam sure this will be big maybe as big as Dows Implants!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

buy a dodge. end of problems.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Good idea ! Oh yeah I did ! LOL


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

Now that they have gone to the low sulfer diesel ALL three are having big problems with the engines. The only diesel that won't have issues are the small ones in mercedes, Landrover, ect. ect., basically the diesel's made not to put out a **** load of power like the big three do. IMO


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

The 6.0s had problems loooooooooooonnnggg before the ULSD. Add Power Service or something to ULSD, the problems are with the new emissions ****.


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

I have the 6.0 with 58,000 miles and has never been in the shop


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

I have an 05 and it has 56k and runs great I have not had any issues with it outher than it is so easy to break into a ford and has been broken into twice since I have had it but I like the truck.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

6.0 with 80k miles and its always in the shop.. its been bad enough for ford to extend the warrenty on it. But it now has a new motor in it.


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

The early 6.0 had major problem, the latter did not.


----------



## Capt. Morgan (Jan 9, 2008)

I have an 06 Ford 350 LWB with 42,000 miles and not 1 ounce of problems


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

2000 with 230,000 miles very minor problems. 08 has 7000 miles no problems.


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Exactly it depends on if it was an early one. My dad has 100,000 on his 6.0 with hay hauler bed and loaded always. No problems.


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

2005 6.0 50k only had one elec problem so far fuel sensor.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

The 6.0 had trouble in the 03 and mid 04 model years, afterwords, they were good engines. I had an early 04 that I drove for 88K miles, and, other than rough idle it was fine.


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

Next time your buying a box, check out Frazer they started to offer the Dodge in a 3500, 4500, and 5500 chasis. We are getting a 3500 in May.


----------

